# 87210



## campy1961 (Feb 12, 2014)

We are experience denials on 87210 because we code V72.31.  When a patient is in for a Well Women Exam and our physician/NP's do a pap smear 87210 and we code it with a V72.31. Is there something I am missing???

Thanks, Connie


----------



## karey (Feb 12, 2014)

87210 is usually performed for a problem and is not a routine service. (Smear, primary source with interpretation;*wet mount for infectious agents* (eg, saline, India ink, KOH preps)

If they are performing this a a routine service they need to STOP or keep losing revenue.


----------



## MBass (Feb 16, 2015)

When my clinic does wet preps it is usually for vaginal discharge, odor, some kind of problem that the patient is experiencing. It is never done for routine.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2015)

MBass said:


> When my clinic does wet preps it is usually for vaginal discharge, odor, some kind of problem that the patient is experiencing. It is never done for routine.



This is a lab code for the lab to use not the provider office to collect the specimen to send to the lab.


----------



## MBass (Feb 16, 2015)

Mitchellde,

Our physicians perform wet preps at our hospital and I bill out office, hospital and labs. I am just stating that they should be performed for a problem, not routine.


----------

